# South lake tahoe



## gnipgnop (Jul 19, 2013)

Check in for August 2 - Depart August 9.  Going to wedding and need a 1 Bedroom, sleeps 4.  These are the only dates we can use.  Thanks


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 23, 2013)

Just bumping up cause time is running out.  Need South Lake Tahoe check-in date of August 2, 2013.  1 BR.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 23, 2013)

Good luck.  I normally can get a couple of nights in July or August but DRI has had a total of ZERO availability and I have been looking for over a month. September, is a different animal-plenty of availability. I'm not sure what's going on. At least this will bump you back up!


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the bump Nightnurse  ..  I need the extra unit for my daughter and family.  Our son is getting married on Aug. 3.  She has a place rented through a resort but it is so expensive and they really can't afford to pay $1700.00.  Was hoping for a last minute rental to help them lower the cost.


----------



## thearf1941 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Art*



nightnurse613 said:


> Good luck.  I normally can get a couple of nights in July or August but DRI has had a total of ZERO availability and I have been looking for over a month. September, is a different animal-plenty of availability. I'm not sure what's going on. At least this will bump you back up![/QU
> A friend I have has 3 weeks in Aug Let me know if I can help?


----------

